# 335kg deadlift at 90kg



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Just thought I would post up a link, I got the British record on the deadlift last sunday up in Folkestone Kent with a 335kg pull at 90kg bodyweight. My pull is right at the end, also some highlights from the day's lifting.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## Retep (Feb 22, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you very much, I have some pic's I will try and post them up


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

well done buddy , great lift


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

Well done Chris

Thats awesome


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you very much nice one. Thank you for taking the time to look at the video


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Great effort mate, do you have the results from the meet?

I was shouting "get out the way" when the little girl walked in front of the stage :thumb:


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

awesome. Well done


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

wow it flu up too


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Hell of a lift mate. Looked like you had a bit left too.

congrats :beer:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

awesome lift followed by an epic jump! congrats mate


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Nice work Chris, well done.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> Thank you very much nice one. Thank you for taking the time to look at the video


No,thanks to YOU for posting the vid.

Well done. :thumb:


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

well done chris,awesome achievement.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Good job Chris...is 4 x BW on the cards eventually? I reckon so.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

damm ya made that look easy o.o' nice jump


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Well done - fair play Chris you deserve it.

Have a bit of rest now then get thinking about Bournemouth, I still think the 100kgs will be your strongest weight class eventually, might not be this year but you'll need to move up soon to increase that squat and bench again.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

superb i like the dumbell press clip, been doing that lately-seems to be working


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much... Glad you liked the dumbell clip. I have long arms like an ape, I find they help me with my bench a lot... I would like to do 4 times bodyweight at 90kg, I weighed in at 175 pound at the South East show and pulled 705 so I think I just got the 4 x bodyweight. Thank you for the vote of confidence means a lot my friend.

Yeah I agree with you Dai, thank's mate. I just need the time to put the weight on, really it would have been a good idea for me not to have dropped to 82.5kg a few weeks ago and just focused on adding quality weight ready for the Brits. I wanted the European record at 82.5kg's, you know how it goes mate. I really need to get some muscle on me now as I want to get over 360kg on the deadlift. I have a new plan with Flex now and I have something up my lifting shorts ready for the Brits


----------



## 360evo (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome Lift, well done my friend!


----------



## conorn (May 3, 2008)

really well done buddy. i have to ask tho whats with the walk up to the bar ? its like a speed walk thing lol. and the mad jump at the end lool


----------



## tree frog (Apr 3, 2008)

Impressive and Inspiring.....awesome mate congrats


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

chris jenkins said:


> Just thought I would post up a link, I got the British record on the deadlift last sunday up in Folkestone Kent with a 335kg pull at 90kg bodyweight. My pull is right at the end, also some highlights from the day's lifting.


Getting better and better Chris, hows the Bench and Squat bud?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you very much, its not so much a power walk. I'm really wound up at that point before the lift and I just want to bend the bar in half, I only jump if I break a record it just kind of comes out (lol) 

Hey Fivos, how are you my friend? I havent spoken to you for ages. I hope your training is going well. At the moment I could probably max out on the squat with 370-380kg and bench press 220kg around 91-92kg's. I'm hoping to weigh more in 8 weeks for the British. I think this will take my squat and bench up. But like Dai mentioned above maybe not this year


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

chris jenkins said:


> Thank you very much, its not so much a power walk. I'm really wound up at that point before the lift and I just want to bend the bar in half, I only jump if I break a record it just kind of comes out (lol)
> 
> Hey Fivos, how are you my friend? I havent spoken to you for ages. I hope your training is going well. At the moment I could probably max out on the squat with 370-380kg and bench press 220kg around 91-92kg's. I'm hoping to weigh more in 8 weeks for the British. I think this will take my squat and bench up. But like Dai mentioned above maybe not this year


Yeah not going bad at all mate, I must say, for your weight those lifts are world class, excellent stuff mate, how is Justin going on, is he or has he competed this year?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

wow ****ing strong  nice 1


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

WOW:eek:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you very much. I think Justin is taking some time out as he is recovering from shoulder surgery. He was a boxer for years so I dont know if that has had an impact on his shoulders but he is having bit of a lay off. He will be back very soon bro


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

well done!!!


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Great lift Chris!


----------



## MikeDiesel (Apr 11, 2008)

A great lift! Must have felt very satisfying :thumb:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you very much, it was great fun. Hope to improve a little more for the British in eight weeks. Is anybody from this site coming down to Bournemouth?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Fcuk!!, i know how hard 250 felt at the same bodyweight but THAT is just silly, over 3.5 times bodyweight!!! Good work my good man. Ill stick to looking like Im strong rather than actually being strong!!LOL

James


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

great lift man  , on a side note your verticle jump looks massive!


----------



## drb (Mar 11, 2008)

awesome mate, good condition as well!


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

Looked nasty with that guy who buckled on the squat. Your lift was really impressive though, congrats man... it's really sick how easy you made it look! That was a massive weight!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

brilliant lift your one hell of a strong bastard !!

Congrats on the record , whats next ??


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

supercell said:


> Fcuk!!, i know how hard 250 felt at the same bodyweight but THAT is just silly, over 3.5 times bodyweight!!! Good work my good man. Ill stick to looking like Im strong rather than actually being strong!!LOL
> 
> James


Get the highlights in your hair mate, and there will be no stopping you, :whistling:

Strong lift Chris, nice to see it moving upwards.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much guys....

250kg is a good weight James my friend, I bet that is bloody super strict aswel !!!! Do you have anyshows coming up? Your probably in awesome shape as usual..

An American friend of mine asked about the vertical jump on another forum, I will have to see if I can go a little higher next time 

I was sat with my gf directly to the side of the guy that buckled, it was Nathaniel Scott. He is a big squater and I'm sure he has done close to 390kg's at 110kg's bodyweight. He came out with no knee wrap's on, why he done that I dont know as 350kg is really heavy on the ole knee's.

Thank you romper stomper,

I have the British on july 12th in Bournemouth then the Europa Super Show in august out in Dallas, Texas. I'm trying to put muscle on to get my deadlift up.

Cheers Nytol, what have you been up to matey? Havent seen you posting for a bit, you still training with James or are you crossing back over to the dark side with us? I'm sticking to my David Guest look seems to be working


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Chris you are a FREAK! ....

Fivos


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you Fivos, what have you got planned this year bro? Cool avatar.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

335kg British record deadlift at 90kg.. This was at the hirep push pull show in Folkestone, Kent.

320kg European record at 82.5kg.. This pic was taken at Windsor the fortnight before


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

the strength beast !!!

well done chap


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you Romper


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

I guess we all have to redefine our deadlift aim (at I am gonna ) ....good going ....


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

ragahav said:


> I guess we all have to redefine our deadlift aim (at I am gonna ) ....good going ....


Thanks pal  Here is the direct link to it rather than watching the whole video at the start of the thread


----------

